# Can you have symptoms when levels are still normal?



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't been tested for Graves' yet but I have hyperthyroid symptoms. As of December, my TSH is 0.34 which is low (my lab's range is 0.45-4.5), my free T4 is 1.44 (0.8-1.8) and my total T4 was 12.1 in July (they said they like to see it under 12). However, in August my TSH was 0.66 and I was having symptoms then. I've been having symptoms since April when I got a bad virus, and I believe that triggered it.

Did any of you have symptoms with levels like this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

lindsay0891 said:


> I haven't been tested for Graves' yet but I have hyperthyroid symptoms. As of December, my TSH is 0.34 which is low (my lab's range is 0.45-4.5), my free T4 is 1.44 (0.8-1.8) and my total T4 was 12.1 in July (they said they like to see it under 12). However, in August my TSH was 0.66 and I was having symptoms then. I've been having symptoms since April when I got a bad virus, and I believe that triggered it.
> 
> Did any of you have symptoms with levels like this?


To answer your question. No, not usually.

What types of symptoms have you been experiencing? Your labs do not look out of line at all.


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Symptoms: anxiety, fast heart rate, need to eat all the time but staying the same weight, digestive issues, lightheadedness, some hair loss and dandruff, racing thoughts, etc. I've had a lot of symptoms in the past 9 months or so.

It's crazy because I keep getting so much conflicting info. Some people on other thyroid groups say I'm hyper without a doubt, others say I'm not.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you ever had any antibodies tests run?

TSI, TPO, TGab?


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

Not yet, but I'm going to. My regular doctor wouldn't refer me to an endo so I'm gonna try someone else as soon as I can.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lindsay0891 said:


> Not yet, but I'm going to. My regular doctor wouldn't refer me to an endo so I'm gonna try someone else as soon as I can.


As per Sleepylady; those tests will confirm or disconfirm hyper.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I tried to retain what I could from the wise Andros!

She has been a godsend!


----------

